# 2014 GMC All Terrain



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Looked at Tundra, Ford, and GM. Decided on GMC.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice ride!


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

looks great nice ride


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

nice truck. what is the "all terrain" is that a package? i just noticed no 4X4 or z71 stickers


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Keep us updated how you like the truck even if it's by private message. I'm looking to buy a new truck sometime in November and the GMC is at the top of my list. Not necessarily the all terrain but definately the 4x4.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Very nice, don't see my '13 making it 2 yrs before trading.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Which Motor?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I think there's only one option right now, 6.2 is yet to come.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Why not Ford? Just curious. 

I know that gov motors is handing out massive rebates but are marking up the prices of their vehicles at the same time.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

DSL_PWR said:


> Why not Ford? Just curious.
> 
> I know that gov motors is handing out massive rebates but are marking up the prices of their vehicles at the same time.


Why does it matter? The guy bought what he wanted. Maybe he's like me and never seen a ford that was worth a flip


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Why not Ford? Just curious. 

I liked the GMC better. When I test drove the Platinum the dash above the steering wheel felt very cheaply done IMHO. I owned a 2000 Ford F150 lariat 4x4 bought new and the leather steering wheel peeled within the first year. Traded it for 2002 Chevrolet. Just my experience that the interior is inferior.

Yes, the All Terrain has the Z71 option on it...skid plates and rancho shocks. 

I removed running boards and air dam this weekend.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Just One More said:


> Why not Ford? Just curious.
> 
> I liked the GMC better. When I test drove the Platinum the dash above the steering wheel felt very cheaply done IMHO. I owned a 2000 Ford F150 lariat 4x4 bought new and the leather steering wheel peeled within the first year. Traded it for 2002 Chevrolet. Just my experience that the interior is inferior.
> 
> ...


1. Did those tires come on the truck from the factory? If so kudos to GMC, it's about time a manuf. put decent tires on a 4x4.

2. Keep an eye on your mileage with the removed air dam. Remove it on the newer f250's and it is said to lower mileage 2-3 mpg.

Very sharp looking truck you have.


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

StinkBait said:


> 1. Did those tires come on the truck from the factory? If so kudos to GMC, it's about time a manuf. put decent tires on a 4x4.
> 
> 2. Keep an eye on your mileage with the removed air dam. Remove it on the newer f250's and it is said to lower mileage 2-3 mpg.
> 
> Very sharp looking truck you have.


No, I upgraded the tires. I will keep an eye on MPG, and can reinstall if needed. I have been averaging 16.5 all city driving so far. It looks more like a 4X4 with it removed.


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Drove a loaner for about a week. Sure was nice. I was surprised how really quiet it was inside and out. It was a Z71 and I was surprised that with easy driving I was able to get an average of 22 mpg with mixed driving. I drive a Duramax so am used to light footed driving.

The truck feels very refined. Almost car like. Not sure it'll go down well with some of the hardcore work truck folks but I could get used to it. Only had some issues with the hill start/stop feature. Worked strangely for me. A bit unnerving. Did not have any issues with the absence of that feature in my older trucks.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

DSL_PWR said:


> Why not Ford? Just curious.
> 
> I know that gov motors is handing out massive rebates but are marking up the prices of their vehicles at the same time.


There's not big rebates on the '14's, yes they are rebating the '13's big time to get rid of them. It's ok if everybody don't like Fords, GM had a few dark years but they are back and will sell lots of these trucks.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Tight truck, I'm racking up miles on my 07' Sierra 4x4 with my daily 50 mile round trip work commute; I've been eyeing the 14' models, awesome design.

Congrats on the new truck!!!


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

oOslikOo said:


> Why does it matter? The guy bought what he wanted. Maybe he's like me and never seen a ford that was worth a flip


^^^^ This ^^^^ after owning 2 fords......


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Have you towed anything with it yet? If so how did it tow? What was trailering weight?


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Ditto said:


> Have you towed anything with it yet? If so how did it tow? What was trailering weight?


 I haven't towed anything yet, but will soon. My boat is probably 3500lbs. It is rated to pull up to 11,500.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

I have like GMCs looks over Chevy's sense the 'split' in '04. Yours is a nice looking one. I have also bought many from Beck and Masten over the years. Good people.

Looks like I will be keeping my current truck for 3 years. When time to replace I will consider all brands, including Toyota and Nissan. As of now, Ford has alot to prove to me. I had a 6.0l diesel. Ford wouldn't stand behind it.


----------



## plwheeli (Nov 14, 2013)

Level kit installed? If so how much front end lift.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Sweet truck! Great choice with the GMC. Congrats


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Stock, no lift and no rubbing. Just got my hitch in the mail. I really like the DIversitech with internal lock.


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

*PIC*

For some reason I couldn't post pic from Tapatalk. Here it is.


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

Great truck! Congrats... love mine had it since july! Enjoy!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice truck bud. I have a 2011 Chevy and thinking about trading up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

oOslikOo said:


> Why does it matter? The guy bought what he wanted. Maybe he's like me and never seen a ford that was worth a flip


^^^^This^^^^^

I went to an Auction Wednesday to look for a new/used diesel truck and literally looked at a couple of hundred trucks. Between the motor/fuel system/oil cooler issues with Ford and the fact that they are the most popular vehicle for thieves I couldnâ€™t bring myself to strongly consider one no matter how nice they looked. Dodge has problems with their bodies holding up, and the icing on the cake was when the dealer I was with looked at me and said "Wow! I never paid attention to how quiet those Duramax Diesels are, I can hear the Fords and Dodges from 50 yards awayâ€.

I ended up getting a heck of a deal on a 2009 GMC Sierra 2500 Z71 SLT in nearly pristine condition with a replacement front bumper/Bull Bar and a Gooseneck hitch. I canâ€™t wait to get to the coast and head down PINS!

Nice ride by the way, I like the look of the 14â€™s. I may wait a couple of years for them to work the bugs out of the new design then trade up to a newer model.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

Just One More said:


> Why not Ford? Just curious.
> 
> I liked the GMC better. When I test drove the Platinum the dash above the steering wheel felt very cheaply done IMHO. I owned a 2000 Ford F150 lariat 4x4 bought new and the leather steering wheel peeled within the first year. Traded it for 2002 Chevrolet. Just my experience that the interior is inferior.
> 
> ...


What size tires did you put on it? Real good looking truck. I looked at the 2014's but went the cheap way and bought a 2013 all terrain.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

tamugfisher12 said:


> what size tires did you put on it? Real good looking truck. I looked at the 2014's but went the cheap way and bought a 2013 all terrain.
> 
> Sent from my sch-i535 using tapatalk


bfg at ko lt285/55r20


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

That is a Bad*** Truck man GREAT Package!!!


----------



## Bryan24 (Aug 31, 2010)

Very nice truck, i got a chance to drive one of the all terrain editions at a demo near my house. really made me regret buying my F150 liked this truck alot better


----------

